
Firefox To Get Native PDF Viewer Powered by PDF.js - twapi
http://browserfame.com/569/pdfjs-firefox14-pdf-reader
======
arturadib
Big thanks to everyone who contributed to the project and made this ambitious
project possible.

This is a true Open Source collaboration, with over 30 contributors since
inception mid-2011. We're working on getting a new UI and constantly fixing
rendering issues.

Don't forget to check out our repo - new contributors are always welcome! :)

<http://github.com/mozilla/pdf.js>

Feel free to hit me up on Twitter at @arturadib for direct correspondence or
join our mailing list at:

dev-pdf-js@lists.mozilla.org

